# Test/deca cycle info w/ PCT ?



## DTOWN PLAYA (Aug 15, 2004)

ok, Im 195 lbs. do have about 15% body fat, I am at my maximum gain/strength and here's what I am wanting to do..
1st of all, I read the sticky on PCT's, a lot of opinions on that one...
I've taken a couple of shots of deca and (sus)test 250.

bodybuilders at my gym suggested doing the following:
12 week cycle
1st 6 weeks 
Mon: 1cc of deca 300 and 1 cc of sus 250 (amp)
thurs: 1cc of deca 300 and 1 cc of sus 250 (amp)

2nd 6 weeks -will be introducing test 400
mon: 1cc of deca 300 and 1 cc of test 400
thurs: 1cc of deca 300 and 1 cc of test 400

..following the cycle "PCT" this is where I get a little confused...
ive read on Nolvadex, clomid and HCG
should I use all three of them for the "Post" treatment, a little of each?

I would appreciate any suggestions on the "12 week" cycle and the PCT...thanx


----------



## DTOWN PLAYA (Aug 15, 2004)

*quick note...*

I will have all the proteins and foods as part of normal cycle in gym..so I will be eating good and healthy as well as implementing proteins into the daily mix of things...


----------



## alexvega (Aug 15, 2004)

HI bro, i´m  a litlle confuse too, but i think, the novaldex it´s   better it haven ´t second effecs on your eyes. but you know read the articles that MR MUDGE posted.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Aug 16, 2004)

1.2 grams of gear a week for a first cycle??  you need 1/2 of that.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2004)

Nolvadex can affect the eyes as well, but it seems to be clomid has the effect more often and/or worse. You dont want to run that stuff to long or to heavy. I have actually had some blue spots before while on clomid, which actually I have forgotten about by now.


----------



## DTOWN PLAYA (Aug 19, 2004)

so, should I do less mg's on the cycle?

when should clomid or nolvadex be used? 3 wks prior ending of cycle at end of cycle?
-related to above question...what is the dosage needed and for how long?

thanx


----------



## deeno (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey bud

Through my research i've learned that nolvadex is the better choice over clomid, as many ppl on the board agree as well.  With clomid you jus get pms like a bitch would during her period.  Normally you'd start ur PCT 3 weeks after ur last stick of deca.  After that it would look like this:

Week 15: 5000IU HCG + 20 mg Nolvadex daily
Week 16: 5000IU HCG + 20 mg Nolvadex daily
Week 17: 2500IU HCG + 20 mg Nolvadex daily
Week 18: 20 mg Nolvadex daily
Week 19: 20 mg Nolvadex daily
Week 20: 20 mg Nolvadex daily

These numbers are from the article that mudge posted on PCT.  It'd b a good idea to read that as it is definitely helpful.  From what I gather, and from my own personal research, you'd be ok running smaller amounts of HCG for your PCT.  

Because you are running a longer cycle and your are using Deca (which tends to completely shut u off), you should also lookin into HCG during a cycle just so ur nuts dont shrink.  I have heard 500IU twice a week is sufficient.  This stuff is all from my research as I'm still a beginner, so it probably needs tweeking by the experiences guys.  Good luck bro.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2004)

I have posted many thoughts on HCG and that is one protocol I would not follow. I did what research I could because I had problems with my nads on fina, and then with deca as well.

250-500iu twice a week through the cycle keeps them from having issues, or every 4th day.


----------



## deeno (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Mudge, would you do this throughout your cycle, ie. HCG 250IU twice a week for ten weeks through cycle, as well as in ur PCT?

I am going to go on a test enan 500 mg/week for ten weeks...Thanks bro


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 19, 2004)

deeno said:
			
		

> Hey Mudge, would you do this throughout your cycle, ie. HCG 250IU twice a week for ten weeks through cycle, as well as in ur PCT?
> 
> I am going to go on a test enan 500 mg/week for ten weeks...Thanks bro


This is what I plan to do, except I will stop HCG about 5 days prior to PCT. I will use sustanon, though.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2004)

Deeno, not in your post cycle no.


----------



## deeno (Aug 19, 2004)

so run:

Test enan 500 mg/ week for ten weeks
HCG 250IU/twice a week

PCT:
Nolva three weeks after last dose of test at 20mg/day for 5 weeks?

Use nolva through the cycle or not? everyone knows that test causes an excess of estroegen, so do u recommend the use of nolva durin the cycle to keep escess estro down, or should i jus keep the nolva on hand in case gyno comes around.

It makes sense that if ur using HCG during a cycle (especially my simple cycle of test for ten weeks), that it wont be needed in the PCT, considering that ur nads would be somewhat normal (because of HCG throughout cycle), as far as i know its not an anti-estroegen...

Thanks for the input bro


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 19, 2004)

Why wait three weeks? The half life is closer to 1.5 weeks. Some estrogen is beneficial for growth, so you should just keep the nolva "on hand" in case gyno does show. PCT is a time for recovery. HCG use would delay the recovery if taken during PCT.


----------



## deeno (Aug 19, 2004)

i was under the impression that enan stays in ur system for about three weeks, but i think the source said that it can have effects UP TO three weeks, damn the clarity, ur rite pirate, two weeks after the last dose is good...thanks bro

when i do start my pct, nolva will be used, 20 mg a day adequate? or should i start with a higher dose and steadily triangle to lower amounts..and for how long, thanks guys


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 19, 2004)

A plethora of info on this stuff can be found here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=18411


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2004)

The higher the dose you use it will take longer to "clear" the system, so really it depends on several factors.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Aug 19, 2004)

deeno, you got it right.

1-10 Test enanthate 500 mg/week  (preferably in two shots)
1-11  HCG  250-500 iu  twice a week  or E4D
13-16 maybe even 17,18   Nolvadex 20mg/day

of course, keep nolva on hand just in case you develop gyno symptoms during cycle. in that case 40 mg/day until you get back to normal, then continue 20 mg/day until week 16


----------



## DTOWN PLAYA (Aug 19, 2004)

I appreciate all responses, very informative...one more question related to above replies...regarding HCG during the cycle...when should one start it? at beginning of cycle, in middle?


----------



## tk... (Sep 6, 2004)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> deeno, you got it right.
> 
> 1-10 Test enanthate 500 mg/week  (preferably in two shots)
> 1-11  HCG  250-500 iu  twice a week  or E4D
> ...



i am following a very similar cycle, with the adition of deca. My only question is why do u cut off the HCG during the 11 week. I would think on runnign it up to the 13 week, and immidiatly start PCT.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 7, 2004)

If you had a 5k iu amp of HCG and you were doing a 10 week cycle you may as well start right off with it.


----------



## thebishop (May 29, 2005)

Iv'e Learned Alot Today First Get Info First Or Be A Dum Ass When Running Your First Test Cycle Should Deca Be Apart Of It Or Not What Goes First Test Or Deca Hcg What Is This Forgive Me Im New To This Side Of It But Ive Been Lifting For Awhile Just Getting Older  And Would Like To Keep My Edge Info Is Power So Impower Me


----------



## Pirate! (May 29, 2005)

Punctuation and sentence structure goes a long way when you want people to understand what you are saying, thebishop. Welcome to IM. BTW.


----------



## Tha Don (May 30, 2005)

thebishop said:
			
		

> Iv'e Learned Alot Today First Get Info First Or Be A Dum Ass When Running Your First Test Cycle Should Deca Be Apart Of It Or Not What Goes First Test Or Deca Hcg What Is This Forgive Me Im New To This Side Of It But Ive Been Lifting For Awhile Just Getting Older  And Would Like To Keep My Edge Info Is Power So Impower Me


----------

